
Sade’s Quiet Storm of Cool - devy
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/25/style/sade-sade-sade.html
======
baldfat
I was walking down the Danbury Square Mall in 1985. Now I pride myself on not
looking at women just because they look nice because I didn't want to grow up
looking like a dirty old man or make women feel creeped out. BUT THIS ONE
TIME, I was walking at the mall with my friends and this woman was walking
towards us with some geeky curly hair guy and I stopped. She walked by and I
said "Who is that?" I knew she had to be famous and my friends said it was
Kenny G's girlfriend but they didn't know her name. Well she was Healen Abu
the lead singer for the band Sade. Kenny G and her dated for a time and he
wrote a song called Sade for her.

Now I have seen her 2 times in concert and none of them were larger than a
1000 people due to Sade's request for small venues. Wish I actually bought a
t-shirt at the shows. She is just an amazing singer and her band is one of the
greatest of all time in terms of just talent. I am and will always be a Punk
Rock Kid but I have always admired her music and still to this day my friends
and wife joke about Sade with me.

Best album was Love Deluxe.

------
noddy1
DJ Spinna's best of sade mix is good:

[https://www.mixcloud.com/Double0Soul/dj-spinna-best-of-
sade-...](https://www.mixcloud.com/Double0Soul/dj-spinna-best-of-sade-mix/)

Fave sade jams are "love is stronger than pride" (especially the mad professor
lover's rock remix), "I couldn't love you more", "cherish the day"

I remember laughing at my friend's mom for playing "Smooth operator" in the
car when i was 10, now i love that jam hehe

------
Dangeranger
A friend introduced me to Sade this year and I love her down tempo soulful
sound. The music has a sort of background sadness which I wouldn't have
understood when I was younger.

------
kchoudhu
Sade needs to be on HN more often.

------
jpster
Kiss Of Life is one of the best love songs ever.

------
nvr219
smooth operator is 100% my jam

------
new2424141
Sade - Paradise has to be my fav track.Im a sucker for that bass

------
sahil_videology
Paradise and Cherish the Day are my favorites. Long live Sade!

~~~
kchoudhu
Cherish The Day is my favorite unintentional 9/11 tribute.

[https://twitter.com/kchoudhu/status/913295169868328960](https://twitter.com/kchoudhu/status/913295169868328960)

(Not that it was ever intended as such... circumstances have kind of retconned
it into the role)

------
vfulco
Truly one of the greatest underappreciated artists.

